
Puzzle: squirrel's first attempt with the pull-rods on different sides - sodnpoo
https://youtu.be/KFEDeOcnmlo
======
gus_massa
Are you filming the squirrels? Can you provide more info about the setup? How
many tries needed the squirrel to solve this?

